# Any risks/side effects of gentian violet?



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

I suspected that I might have thrush so I borrowed some gentian violet from a friend and used it last night.

I'm annoyed with myself for giving my DD something that I hadn't really thoroughly researched.

What exactly is gentian violet? Are there any risks/side effects? My DD is almost 3 months old.

On the bottle it says for external use only, and I've seen a few things on the internet that suggest it might not be safe.

I didn't check into it thoroughly because it was recommended on these boards and at LLL, which both tend to be "crunchy" and leaning towards natural methods of treating illness.

Also I knew it would stain DD's mouth, but i didnt expect it to be quite so dark! How long does it take for the purple to fade?


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

My stepmom, a NICU nurse, called it "triple dye". So I take it that it's used in medical fields as a dye of some sort.

I have seen some studies that do show problems with massive, continued use (probably only found in lab rats, that sort of massive and continued, forced, use), but the few times you're going to use it during thrush aren't going to cause problems.

When DS had thrush and I had yeast, I painted my nipples and let him get the "transfer", rather than putting it directly in/on his mouth. Took some days to come off, but then, I was painting myself every day.

I can tell you what NOT to do to get it off....discovered this when I painted my armpits (I had yeast everywhere) and then it wasn't coming off and I had to be a bridesmaid in a sleeveless dress...do not scrub and scrub and scrub and then put rubbing alcohol on it! Just don't do that! Sure it sort of worked, but it hurt like anything and then I was RED and purple...


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

It's a dye that is commonly used to treat thrush in breastfeeding mothers. If only used once a day for a week then I haven't heard any isuues at all. If it is used much more often it can cause ulcers in baby's mouth.

I like the idea of painting mama's nipples/areolas with with and then letting baby breastfeed.


----------

